# نقطة ابداع



## crvpoint (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نقطة ابداع للأستضافة وخدمات الويب المتكاملة
شركة رسمية معتمدة





إليكم باقة نقطة ابداع





باقة استضافة و انشاء منتدى جيل V3 او V4 حسب الطلب : ​

المساحة	1024 ميغا بيت
الترافيك الشهري	5120 ميغا
عدد قواعد البيانات	غير محدود
عدد حسابات البريد الالكتروني	غير محدود
عدد حسابات الاف تي بي	غير محدود
المميزات :
تركيب اخر نسخة من سكريبت المنتدى
تعريب المنتدى تعريب سليم
تغير مسار مجلد الادمن والمراقبين admincp,modcp
تغير مسار و اسم ملف الكونفيق لحماية اكبر config.php
تركيب 10 هاكات من اختيارك
تركيب 5 استايلات من اختيارك
تصميم لوغو احترافي خاص بك

السعر السنوي : 300 ريـال / 79 دولار / 560 جنية مصري

للحجز والإستعلام يرجى :
التحدث الى أحد موظفي خدمة العملاء



​http://www.crvpoint.com/livezilla/chat.php

















02 - باقة استضافة و انشاء صحيفة اخبارية :​



المساحة	1024 ميغا بيت
الترافيك الشهري	5120 ميغا
عدد قواعد البيانات	غير محدود
عدد حسابات البريد الالكتروني	غير محدود
عدد حسابات الاف تي بي	غير محدود


تركيب مجلة وردبريس معربة worpress او جملة Joomla
تركيب اضافات الاخبار من اخر الاخبار + شريط اخبار عاجلة + سلايد شو جديد الاخبار ..الخ
تركيب قالب اخباري مقسم تقسيم جيد لتوزيع الاخبار
تصميم للوغو احترافي لصحيفة
تركيب اضافة جلب الاخبار تلقائية من موقع الاخبار RSS
تركيب 5 اضافات للأرشفة الاحترافية للسكريبت الوردبريس
حماية الصحيفة من ثغرات وتغير مجلدات الادارة

السعر السنوي : 450 ريـال / 120 دولار / 840 جنية مصري
للحجز والإستعلام يرجى :
التحدث الى أحد موظفي خدمة العملاء
























03 - باقة استضافة و انشاء مدونة شخصية : :​


المساحة	1024 ميغا بيت
الترافيك الشهري	5120 ميغا
عدد قواعد البيانات	غير محدود
عدد حسابات البريد الالكتروني	غير محدود
عدد حسابات الاف تي بي	غير محدود
تركيب مجلة وردبريس معربة Worpress
تركيب 5 اضافات من اختيارك
تركيب 5 قواليب من اختيارك
تصميم للوغو احترافي للمدونة
دعم فني لمدة شهر كامل للمدونة
تركيب 5 اضافات للأرشفة الاحترافية للسكريبت الوردبريس
حماية المدونة من ثغرات وتغير مجلدات الادارة
الهديا الكبرى : تحصل على 100 زائر يومياً لموقعك من اول يوم ولمدة شهر من حملة اعلانية تستفيد منها , زوار حقيقون ويتفاعلون مع محتوى موقعك ,


السعر السنوي : 400 ريـال / 106 دولار / 747 جنية مصري
للحجز والإستعلام يرجى :
التحدث الى أحد موظفي خدمة العملاء





















04 - باقة استضافة وموقع خاص :​


المساحة	1024 ميغا بيت
الترافيك الشهري	5120 ميغا
عدد قواعد البيانات	غير محدود
عدد حسابات البريد الالكتروني	غير محدود
عدد حسابات الاف تي بي	غير محدود


نقدم لك هدايا خاصة تتناسب مع طبيعة موقعك . لا تتردد بارسال افكارك الينا .


السعر السنوي : 99 ريـال / 26 دولار / 184 جنية مصري
للحجز والإستعلام يرجى :
التحدث الى أحد موظفي خدمة العملاء





















0باقة استضافة و انشاء متجر الكتروني :​


المساحة	1024 ميغا بيت
الترافيك الشهري	5120 ميغا
عدد قواعد البيانات	غير محدود
عدد حسابات البريد الالكتروني	غير محدود
عدد حسابات الاف تي بي	غير محدود


تركيب متجر الكتروني بسكريبت الاوبن كارت
تركيب اضافات الازمة لعمل السكريبت
تركيب قالب حسب اختيارك للمتجر
تصميم للوغو احترافي للمتجر
دعم فني لمدة شهر كامل للمتجر
تركيب 5 اضافات للأرشفة الاحترافية للسكريبت الوردبريس
حماية الصحيفة من ثغرات وتغير مجلدات الادارة


السعر السنوي : 450 ريـال / 120 دولار / 840 جنية مصري
للحجز والإستعلام يرجى :
التحدث الى أحد موظفي خدمة العملاء




























​




مؤسسة نقطة ابداع

لخدمات الويب والتسويق الألكتروني


wWw.CrvPoint.Com
wWw.FB.com/Crvpoint
Email&MASSENGER
[email protected]
Skype
Crvpoint
Phone:
01121114144 (002)


----------

